# Multi Messenger with Skype



## Charley (May 9, 2007)

Are there any multi messenger softwares whch have SKYPE for Win 98 SE ? Would like softwares which takes less system resources.


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 9, 2007)

U can try meeblo.com


----------



## Charley (May 9, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> U can try meeblo.com



if you meant meebo.com , it has yahoo, aim, google talk, msn only.


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 9, 2007)

sorry...........yaa I mean meebo.com
I am sorry that doesn't support skype.Another similar service is 
*www.goowy.com

But this too don't support skype.


----------



## rakeshishere (May 9, 2007)

Yes,Its Possible...use *Trillian* which is Multi-Messenger and use the SKYPE Plugin..Provided u make sure you are using the professional version of Trillian coz BASIC version doesnt support use of PLUGINS.U can Get the SKYPE plugin From*  HERE*


----------



## Charley (May 9, 2007)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> Yes,Its Possible...use *Trillian* which is Multi-Messenger and use the SKYPE Plugin..Provided u make sure you are using the professional version of Trillian coz BASIC version doesnt support use of PLUGINS.U can Get the SKYPE plugin From*  HERE*



The plugin site doesn't open.

Is there a web based site or something else ?


----------



## rakeshishere (May 9, 2007)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> The plugin site doesn't open.
> 
> Is there a web based site or something else ?



No problem here 4 me....*CLICK HERE*


----------



## Charley (May 11, 2007)

do you know a link for Skype for win 98 Se download ?


----------



## rakeshishere (May 11, 2007)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> do you know a link for Skype for win 98 Se download ?



The Newer Version works only on *Windows 2000 or XP.
*U can get an old version which works on Win98 from *HERE

*Hope this Helps!*
*


----------



## Charley (May 12, 2007)

Out of this list in the link you mentioned, which one can I use only for chatting i.e. text chatting. I don't overload my puter, thats the reason



> Skype 3.1.0.144 (20 MB)
> Skype 3.0.0.218 (19 MB)
> Skype 3.0.0.205 (19 MB)
> Skype 3.0.0.198 (19 MB)
> ...


----------



## rakeshishere (May 12, 2007)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> Out of this list in the link you mentioned, which one can I use only for chatting i.e. text chatting. I don't overload my puter, thats the reason



Check The ReleaseNotes- *HERE*


----------

